# TBG Banquet, 2010



## Jake Allen (Jul 9, 2010)

Almost time, (already).

Saturday August 7, in Warner Robbins.
(see flyer below, directions, ticket info and schedule)

Everyone is invited. (You do not need to be a member of TBG to attend).

Fellowship, good times, friends, dinner, presentations, the raffle, and a drawing for a fine Missouri Deer Hunt.

Lot's of good stuff in the raffle. Most items donated for the raffle come from our members. The raffle is the primary fund raising source for TBG's Kid's Archery programs.

Ya'll come!


----------



## Dennis (Jul 9, 2010)

It is a fun time for sure and good eating also. They is always some awesome things in the raffle


----------



## Elbow (Jul 9, 2010)

How exciting! A TBG Banquet!


El


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 9, 2010)

Elbow said:


> How exciting! A TBG Banquet!
> 
> 
> El



It is, and alot of fun!

Here are some pictures from last year's banquet.
(This group, posting pictures, who would have thunk that?) 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=385758&highlight=tbg+banquet


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 9, 2010)

It's amazing and humbling to realize what a difference one year has made in my life. Being associated with the people on Woody's, NGT and TBG has been a life changing experience for me. To look back on those pics Al took......WOW!!!!! And now to know that I count almost everyone of those gentle people as my friends....WOW!!!! Everyone else are friends that I don't know yet!!!!! This is one banquet I won't miss. Looking forward to seeing and talking to everybody!!!!!!! and taking a few pictures myself!!!!To find friendship and love is a wonderful thing!!!!


----------



## DAGATOR16 (Jul 9, 2010)

As the TBG Souther Zone Rep. I have great regrets that my family and I will not be able to make the banquet this year. Just one of those things where another obligation requires my attention at that time period. The banquet in Macon this year would have also been a bonus for me being that its location is much closer to my home.

FYI- I still have some Missouri hunt tickets for sale if anyone needs some. I plan to keep them for myself if they do not sale anyway. 

Clay


----------



## rastaman (Jul 9, 2010)

Clay, i need some "Missouri hunt tickets"..it looks like this year i will finally be able to get back to the banquet and am really looking forward to it.   Send me a pm with how much they are per ticket & where to send my money to.  i will get it out to you Monday.


----------



## snakekiller (Jul 9, 2010)

Guys Big Jim is donating a Buffalo Bow tthat we are going to auction at the banquet along with the other numerous donations that will be raffled Ya'll come and join the fun .


----------



## hogdgz (Jul 10, 2010)

We cant wait, its always a blast and some good food, fun, and prizes.

I am gonna try and get up a few donations to bring.


----------



## Elbow (Jul 10, 2010)

Thanks for posting those pics Mr. Jake!!!!

Chase...you just gave me an idea...I might have an item or two to donate!

I'm a weary traveler right now trying to make my rounds around the South....

This is something I don't want to miss!!!


----------



## rapid fire (Jul 10, 2010)

Oh yeah.  I can't wait.  Who has an empty couch down that way that I can crash on?


----------



## DAGATOR16 (Jul 10, 2010)

Tickets-

I personally have four books on me. Each book has 25 tickets. The book sells for $20.00. Single tickets sell for $2.00 each.

I would have to ad insurance to the mailing of any thickets as a winning ticket could have the value of almost $1,000.00. Not sure how to cover this issue. Maybe someone on the TBG board (Jeff, Chuck, Joel, Dan, JC, etc.) has a suggestion?

I feel sure there will be extra tickets sold at the banquet. However, I also know there are a "set" number of tickets to be sold.

A purchaser should be well informed of the facts associated with this hunt. Such as, this hunt is a 100% traditional bow hunt only, etc.
Clay


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Jul 11, 2010)

Anyone have any property nearby where some of us could camp for the event.  Motorhomes, trailers, tents, etc.

Heck we could come in on Friday afternoon, be there for Saturday, and stay Sat night after the banquet.   

Just a thought.

Or, is there a campground nearby

Or, we could all just go to Melvins


----------



## Elbow (Jul 11, 2010)

Mr. Jake....the item I want to donate is in California.....I'll have my sister mail it. Should I have her mail it to me or you directly?

I think if I'm going I'll be bringing a guest as well......
El


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Jul 11, 2010)

I was thinkin' about donation one of my Jack Howard JETs.

Then I got really woozy and had to think about something else really fast before I pased out.


----------



## Al33 (Jul 11, 2010)

Hotel suggestions anyone?


----------



## rastaman (Jul 11, 2010)

There is a Country Inn & Suites by Carlson on 220 Margie Drive which would be about a block or so away.  There are several hotels on Watson Blvd after you get off I-75.  The phone number for the Country Inn is 478-971-1660.  
There are also a couple of campgrounds not too far away...do a google search for "campgrounds in Warner Robins" and it will give you some more info.
Thanks Clay for the pm.  i left you a pm with my phone number.


----------



## sawtooth (Jul 11, 2010)

Al, there are a bunch of hotels on Watson BLVD, and Warner Robins is not a huge place, so any of them would have to be relatively close to the Galleria......
        I had an awesome time last year, but i'm not gonna be able to make it this year..... My fiance is making me go to her cousin's wedding.. ughhh..


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Jul 11, 2010)

Sawtooth

You'd better get your fiance trained better than that.  

The time to start training her is NOW


----------



## Al33 (Jul 11, 2010)

rastaman said:


> There is a Country Inn & Suites by Carlson on 220 Margie Drive which would be about a block or so away.  There are several hotels on Watson Blvd after you get off I-75.  The phone number for the Country Inn is 478-971-1660.
> There are also a couple of campgrounds not too far away...do a google search for "campgrounds in Warner Robins" and it will give you some more info.
> Thanks Clay for the pm.  i left you a pm with my phone number.





sawtooth said:


> Al, there are a bunch of hotels on Watson BLVD, and Warner Robins is not a huge place, so any of them would have to be relatively close to the Galleria......
> I had an awesome time last year, but i'm not gonna be able to make it this year..... My fiance is making me go to her cousin's wedding.. ughhh..



Thank you both very much! Gonna miss ya Dendy!


----------



## Elbow (Jul 11, 2010)

Hey Mr. Jake....

Couples are $50 but what if I want to bring one more guest such as a family member?

My boyfriend is gladly going.....didn't have to drag him(he's his own person and does as he pleases)....he is looking forward to learning all bout Trad and meeting some fine folks!!! 
El


----------



## markland (Jul 13, 2010)

Guess I am going to miss this one, that is the weekend of the Muzzy Stump Shoot up in NY and I will be working that one again, ya'll have fun and hope to catch ya the next time.  Might have to get Jeff to buy some tickets for me!


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 13, 2010)

Mr. Kitchens, please add me to the list of attendees. A check is on the way for 2. 

Miss El, please bring your item to donate with you to the banquet. There will be folks to check in the items that evening, and place them, plus a paper sack to collect tickets, on the table, (along with your name). Thank you!

I am planning to donate a dozen or so arrows, and a bow
for the big raffle, and a pocket knife, some judo points and 
more small items for the big table.

All donated items need not be Archery related. Last year
there were some nice hand turned bowls, quilts, pieces of art and such,  even homemade cookies.
There was a real swell Neckknife donated too. 

The way the raffle works:
When you arrive, you are assigned a number. If you purchase some raffle tickets at $1.00 each, you write your number on those tickets.
Each item will have it's own paper sack. You put a ticket,
or tickets, in that sack for chance(s) to take this item home.
The winning ticket for that item, is drawn from that sack.
For some odd reason, I think Matt Schuster keeps all the
discarded sacks, and non-winning tickets.  
Anyway, it is alot of fun.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 13, 2010)

Will there be a guest speaker for the event?? never heard one way or another.
I enjoyed Mr Asbell last year, tho a certain neckknife was missplaced somehow!!!!!!
I plan to bring several items for the "big table" also.
Looking forward to it.


----------



## fountain (Jul 13, 2010)

looking forward to it!


----------



## Al33 (Jul 13, 2010)

TNGIRL said:


> Will there be a guest speaker for the event?? never heard one way or another.
> I enjoyed Mr Asbell last year, tho a certain neckknife was missplaced somehow!!!!!!
> I plan to bring several items for the "big table" also.
> Looking forward to it.



No guest speaker this time. More social time though.


----------



## Jeff Kitchens (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks Jake I got you down.  When I get a little time I will get a list up like last year on here and Tradgang.


----------



## hogdgz (Jul 13, 2010)

Cant Wait!!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 14, 2010)

Al33 said:


> No guest speaker this time. More social time though.



Oh heavens!!!!!!! What will I talk about??? I can see it now....poor 'ole Jeff's eyes have rolled in the back of his head!!!!!! and he's wandering away politely!!!!!
I'll betchuanything there will be peanut butter cheesy crackers somewhere in that banquet hall!!!!!!
maybe in the hordurves!!!!!


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Jul 14, 2010)

TNGIRL said:


> I'll betchuanything there will be peanut butter cheesy crackers somewhere in that banquet hall!!!!!!
> maybe in the hordurves!!!!!



Yep.....P-Butter Cheesy Crackers are good anytime..
But.... A ice cold R-O-C Cola and pour in a pack of peanuts!
That's good stuff right there....!


----------



## Jeff Kitchens (Jul 15, 2010)

Just got a room at the Jamison Inn 478- 953- 5522.  The guy I talked to said to ask for the Managers Special.   I got my room for $59.99.  Hope this helps.


----------



## bownarrow (Jul 15, 2010)

Randy, great to hear you'll be coming to this one, we've missed you but have appreciated all your generous donations to the raffle. 

El, is that other person a family member ? We generally have a special family rate that's less than the aggregate. Glad to hear you'll be there, guess you made the change from the left coast alright ? 

Joel


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 20, 2010)

List of attendees, so far, from this thread:

(29)
Al
Jack
Chase & Andrea, and Hunter
Dennis
Mark W.
Randy K.
Jeff & Tomi
_Miss El, plus 2_ not gonna make it
TJ
Frank, and 4 
Steve
Hound-Handler + 1
Oconee Dan
Robert
Bill and Karin
Arthur & Dorothy
Wendell Poole
Mitch Mitchell plus 1


----------



## frankwright (Jul 20, 2010)

Count me in and four friends who are afraid of computers


----------



## SOS (Jul 20, 2010)

Planning on being there - who's carpooling from the I-20 corridor near Augusta?


----------



## hogdgz (Jul 20, 2010)

Cant wait, gonna be fun!!!


----------



## matt schuster (Jul 22, 2010)

Steve, I will likely be driving from Warrenton.


----------



## Shane Whitlock (Jul 27, 2010)

Jeff, you can put me down for two.


----------



## OconeeDan (Jul 27, 2010)

I'll be there, looking forward to it!
Dan


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Jul 27, 2010)

Jeff, put me down. See yall there.


----------



## pine nut (Jul 28, 2010)

Karin and I will be there!


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 28, 2010)

2wheelfoster said:


> Jeff, put me down. See yall there.



Will do sir! Are you coming solo?


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Jul 28, 2010)

Al's coming SOLO

So low that he's coming with ME.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Jul 28, 2010)

Jake Allen said:


> Will do sir! Are you coming solo?



At this point it looks like it will just be me. I will let you know if that changes.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 28, 2010)

snakekiller said:


> Guys Big Jim is donating a Buffalo Bow tthat we are going to auction at the banquet along with the other numerous donations that will be raffled Ya'll come and join the fun .



Good on you BigJim! 
Thank you sir.  

So, this bow will be live auctioned, and not in the general raffle? If so, cool. I am still sick about not bidding 
on Jim's bow last month, at the HH shoot. 
The winner got a fine deal.


----------



## Jeff Kitchens (Jul 28, 2010)

They did get a deal at the HH I hope we do better than that.


----------



## pine nut (Jul 29, 2010)

Jeff,  Dorothy and Aurthur are coming with Karin and me.  Please count them as a pay at the door.


----------



## hogdgz (Jul 29, 2010)

Andrea, Hunter and I will pay at door!!!


----------



## BigJim Bow (Jul 31, 2010)

I wish I could make it to this, but unfortunatly it coincides with the ASTB state shoot at Tannenhil. I owe it to  my creditiors to be at the shoot instead.

thanks,bigjim


----------



## schleylures (Aug 4, 2010)

Planning on being there. I will be paying at the door.


----------



## Elbow (Aug 4, 2010)

Sorry, my sis is coming out to Georgia a little late and it's up to me to bring her on in! But I will be seeing some of you at some shoots and trying to meet up with a group at Blackbeards....if they can get their act together! 
El


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 4, 2010)

Elbow said:


> Sorry, my sis is coming out to Georgia a little late and it's up to me to bring her on in! But I will be seeing some of you at some shoots and trying to meet up with a group at Blackbeards....if they can get their act together!
> El



Are you never gonna make it girl????
I wouldn't want to guess how many times you've said you were coming and pooooofff!!!!! no Eleanor!!!!!!
Why can't you bring your sister to the banquet??? it's actually held just about the entire day.....so late isn't really late !!!!!! Plenty of nonmembers will attend to so.....
If you are in GA now....then just come on. I'm in TN!!!!!  You know what....I will personally pay for your ticket if you'll come...and your sister's ticket!!!!!  Ya'll read it here and I stand by that statement!!!!!
You said you wanted to talk about a girls hunting trip.......so!!!!!! Plus you can go on the Rum Creek Ladies Only hunt in Oct if you wanted to. It's time to show up!!!!!!


----------



## Elbow (Aug 4, 2010)

Thank you Miss Tomi!!! My sister is flying in that day of the Banquet.....but guess who has to fly in with her? ME!!! She doesn't do the flying thing very well.....it's a buddy system!!! I was supposed to meet her but I had to get back to fly back with her and it didn't hurt to get a few things!!! I know....I know...so many times I have planned to be back home...sometimes life get's in the way....you know the rest...I just got off a whirlwind tour of Alabama, Florida, and North Carolina! I'm tired! But I have a feeling I'll be really tired after that flight! You are super cool to do that for us...but we're already booked!!! We're doing the red eye since my sis's Ambien works better for her at night..eish...the things I do for her.....let's meet up...I'll pm ya for some girl time and October sounds like some real girl fun!!!
El


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 4, 2010)

Jeff put me down for two. I will pay at the door if that is alright


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Aug 4, 2010)

TOMI

I'm about convinced that Elbow does not exist.  

She is a ruse cooked up by Bubba Tell who is really the one posting and promising to show up.

Can't tell ya how many events I went to just because Elbow was supposed to be there...and got let down...again.

Ya notice that when Bubba is around there is also no El.

Uh Huh...that says a lot.


----------



## hogdgz (Aug 4, 2010)

PAPALAPIN said:


> TOMI
> 
> I'm about convinced that Elbow does not exist.
> 
> ...




Thats Hilarious!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dennis (Aug 4, 2010)

I think Jack is right


----------



## fountain (Aug 4, 2010)

says a lot , yep, it does..and i lost a dollar.  dadgummit


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 4, 2010)

fountain said:


> says a lot , yep, it does..and i lost a dollar.  dadgummit


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Aug 4, 2010)

Kinda startin' to sound like A Christmas Carol... 

NoEl NoEl, NoEl NoEl

Born is the figment of Bu-ub-a Tell


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 4, 2010)

PAPALAPIN said:


> Kinda startin' to sound like Christmas Carol...
> 
> NoEl NoEl, NoEl NoEl



that's funny right there Jack!!!!!!! 
Jack...you're just gonna have to be happy with Andrea and me and Shanon and Miss Kim and Dorothy and Karin and Elaine and.........


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Aug 4, 2010)

Elbow said:


> Thank you Miss Tomi!!! My sister is flying in that day of the Banquet.....but guess who has to fly in with her? ME!!! She doesn't do the flying thing very well.....it's a buddy system!!! I was supposed to meet her but I had to get back to fly back with her and it didn't hurt to get a few things!!! I know....I know...so many times I have planned to be back home...sometimes life get's in the way....you know the rest...I just got off a whirlwind tour of Alabama, Florida, and North Carolina! I'm tired! But I have a feeling I'll be really tired after that flight! You are super cool to do that for us...but we're already booked!!! We're doing the red eye since my sis's Ambien works better for her at night..eish...the things I do for her.....let's meet up...I'll pm ya for some girl time and October sounds like some real girl fun!!!
> El



What?

Is this the Trad Forum? 

Looks like I'll be off this Saturday and have a designated driver lined up.  
Add me and Pigmy to the list.


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 5, 2010)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> What?
> 
> Is this the Trad Forum?
> 
> ...



Awwwww John, wouldn't Sharon come with you???? Isn't Courtney coming???? I'm gonna miss them gals...maybe I need to call them and beg them to come to!!!!!
ya know....I've just noticed there's alot of guys coming with guys....hope it's not a trend or anything!!!!!


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Aug 5, 2010)

Plans changed....in-laws going to be in town over the weekend for Drew's birthday on Friday. Going to have to miss this one.


----------



## Al33 (Aug 5, 2010)

Regret you will not be there Robert but family does come first. Tell Drew Happy Birthday for me.


----------



## johnweaver (Aug 5, 2010)

My regrets also.  Due to a death in the family I'll be in Alabama on Saturday.  A cousin of mine was promoted to Glory yesterday.  The last conversation I had with him was about traditional archery.  He gave me his old fiberglass recurve to use in teaching hunter education.  A good man, a career firefighter, a brother.  I hope you guys have a great time, I'll miss seeing you.  But a mans got to do what a mans got to do.  Maybe I'll get to share a campfire with some of you this season.


----------



## Elbow (Aug 5, 2010)

John...sorry to hear about the death in your family...sending prayers out your way.


Pap....and the rest of the peanut gang....didn't know I had a fan club waiting to see me but you know what they say, the longer the wait the great the reward!!!
Oh, if you want your picture taken with me it cost $5.00 and there is a $10 charge for a signed photograph as well!!! 
Alright...I'll just show you! Hmphh!!!!! Wait 'til I sneak up on you!!!
El


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Aug 5, 2010)

Yeah, Bubba...I hear ya.

"NoEl  NoEl,  NoEl  NoEl

Born is the figment of Bu-uh-ba Tell"


----------



## Dennis (Aug 5, 2010)




----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Aug 5, 2010)

Evidently NoEl isn't the only figment of imagination on here. My designated driver is too! 
Take Pigmy off the list


----------



## dutchman (Aug 5, 2010)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> Evidently NoEl isn't the only figment of imagination on here. My designated driver is too!
> Take Pigmy off the list



I ain't a bit surprised.

John, I'd drive you, but our granddaughter is coming for a visit this weekend and when she's here...so am I! Maybe next time.


----------



## schleylures (Aug 5, 2010)

that has got to be one special girl. I willl trade you a sack fur for her.


----------



## hogdgz (Aug 5, 2010)

NoEl, NoEl, NoEl..... thats hilarious, this is getting better and better. 

And the betting begins again!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Aug 5, 2010)

CHAD

At least when Andrea says she is gonna show up,  she does.

Good thing too

"NoAndre  NoAndre  No Andre  No Andrea"  

Just doesn't have the same ring to it


----------



## rapid fire (Aug 5, 2010)

Looks like it's going to be a short crowd this year.  Y'all who are bailing out, does it have anything to do with the location?


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Aug 5, 2010)

rf

That may have something to do with it, but we have bounced it back and forth from Griffin to Tucker and back as long as I have been involved.

I think it is only fair to go south once in a while to facilitate the South GA members.

I know T-Bug and Fishbait can't make it but it is because of other obligations.

Every time someone has bailed this year, their reasons don't seem to have anything with the location.

White, GA to Warren Robbins, GA is a long haul for me.   But how long a drive has it been for the extreme S GA folks for the past few years.

This is something that needs to be addressed at the business meeting.


----------



## hogdgz (Aug 5, 2010)

I agree, the location should change from year to year so it will be fair on everyone in different locations.


----------



## Dennis (Aug 5, 2010)

Good idea


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 5, 2010)

PAPALAPIN said:


> rf
> 
> That may have something to do with it, but we have bounced it back and forth from Griffin to Tucker and back as long as I have been involved.
> 
> ...


I know I'm not a member, but a big part of the reason I'm attending is proximity!!........Looking forward to seeing some familiar faces, and putting some faces with familiar names!!


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Aug 5, 2010)

I know part of the thinking is that there are more members Atlanta and North than the rest of the State.   But I look at the Central Zone and State Championships since we have held them in Culloden as compared to the others that have been held further North.  I think our attendance has increased drastically, especially from members from the extreme South.

This may be because of a recent surge in interest in the South but I can't help but feel the location had a lot to do with it.

In any case, it needs to be discussed at the meeting.

Maybe if we held a shoot at Elbows house she would show up...or maybe Bubba would.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Aug 5, 2010)

dutchman said:


> I ain't a bit surprised.
> 
> John, I'd drive you, but our granddaughter is coming for a visit this weekend and when she's here...so am I! Maybe next time.



So you'd rather spoil a child than ride with me, I'm offend 

Thanks for the offer but I understand they don't stay little for long.


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Aug 6, 2010)

I'M GOING DOWN ALONE
But I am spemdiing the night, sharing a room with Al

You are welcomed to ride with me if it works for ya


----------



## rapid fire (Aug 6, 2010)

The location doesn't bother me.  I think it's a good central location.  I was just curious if it was affecting others.  Obviously not.


----------



## fountain (Aug 6, 2010)

Fairly close to Macon.  Macon is  just about the center of the state.   Fair enough to me.  Excuses are easy to manufacture.   Those that are serious about what's going on will show, the part timers will not ..others may not exist. ..


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Aug 6, 2010)

TJ

You talkin' 'bout Bubbas Alter Ego


----------



## fountain (Aug 6, 2010)

just sayin....


----------



## fountain (Aug 6, 2010)

anybody got an exact addy to this joint?  im sure i can get there, but its easy to put it in the gps and go..yep im lazy


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Aug 6, 2010)

Margie Dr, Warner Robbins
Conference Center behind Belk


----------



## Shanen (Aug 6, 2010)

Have really enjoyed reading all of the posts...I have done some serious laughing.....   Tomi....you know I'll be there!!!  Can't wait to see you and everyone else!


----------



## dutchman (Aug 6, 2010)

fountain said:


> Excuses are easy to manufacture.   Those that are serious about what's going on will show, the part timers will not ..others may not exist. ..



Easy there, fella...


----------



## Jeff Kitchens (Aug 6, 2010)

Dutch thats right. Family comes before archery.  Do not blame you there.  It's God, Family, then the rest of that stuff for me.  Hate it that you will not be there, but I understand.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 6, 2010)

fountain said:


> anybody got an exact addy to this joint?  im sure i can get there, but its easy to put it in the gps and go..yep im lazy


It's on the original post flyer


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Aug 6, 2010)

349 Margie Dr
Warner Robbins

Conference center behind Belks


----------



## fountain (Aug 7, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> It's on the original post flyer



yea thanks..i saw that after i posted and i even looked at my flyer i got in the mail!!


----------



## BkBigkid (Aug 7, 2010)

Well, I really hate to back out at the last minute, 
Got home from work and was going to fix a slow Leak in my tires before heading out. 15 minute Job tops Right!!! 

Long story Short I was not meant to be there today, I found out I had cord/wire showing on the Inside on the Leaky Tire. Upon further inspection I found the cause of this. 

Things happen for a reason and I glad I saw all this before It became a problem running 70+ down the interstate. 

Really wanted to make it!!


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Aug 8, 2010)

BK...The male El


----------



## BkBigkid (Aug 8, 2010)

PAPALAPIN said:


> BK...The male El



Don't even go there JACK


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Aug 8, 2010)

Had to


----------

